# Help needed in So. CAL. Please.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

This boy is in Baldwin shelter and if AMA had a foster home we could rescue him today. He would be taken to the vet and checked out (boarded to clear of upper respiratory.) He is 5 pounds and short a few teeth but they say he's peppy and sweet. Please, if you can make up an extra donut bed for a little guy - he looks so adoptable. If you are in the LA area or nearby contact me or Edie. It's a leap but you will feel good about saving him and will walk a few inches taller (promise.) Spread the word and let's get this guy a foster home. Please.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, please, please, please. Someone get this baby!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Need a foster. I can go and get him as soon as I have a commitment from a foster.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - I cross posted it on my FB wall for my CA friends. Hoping you find someone. Thanks!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Bron - I cross posted it on my FB wall for my CA friends. Hoping you find someone. Thanks!!!


Great job, Susan. Takes a village. We need foster recruits desperately.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh i hope he finds one soon


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wish I still lived in Southern Ca. I would take him as a foster in a heartbeat.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on California!!!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Would take this boy in a heartbeat if the people in my building were more understanding about dog noise :/


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted him in a couple forums too,on FB.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

any news on this cutie?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

As a rescuer from this shelter, I can assure you this guy will get rescued or adopted quickly...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless his heart!!! Cross posting right now. God love him.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

zooeysmom said:


> As a rescuer from this shelter, I can assure you this guy will get rescued or adopted quickly...


That is good to know!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> As a rescuer from this shelter, I can assure you this guy will get rescued or adopted quickly...


It's Baldwin shelter and he's a senior... Absolutely no assurance - he is in trouble.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww how old is he? Wow he doesn't look old...he looks liek a real doll!
Is there a direct link to his page that you can post? I'll post it on FB and other forums again.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

smlcm said:


> It's Baldwin shelter and he's a senior... Absolutely no assurance - he is in trouble.


 
I completely agree, even regardless of age, there never are any assurances , but especially with a senior (even thought they are wonderful). I have cross posted all over the place.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

What about Deb?? I know she has a soft spot for the seniors..


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> That is good to know!


Yes, Baldwin Park networkers/volunteers are among THE BEST in So Cal  Praying this little guy gets out soon.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Aww how old is he? Wow he doesn't look old...he looks liek a real doll!
> Is there a direct link to his page that you can post? I'll post it on FB and other forums again.


My neighbor was able to go and check on him in Baldwin this evening. The shelter has adjusted his age - it was 8 and now he's listed as 12. Neighbor said he is really skinny, shaking and scared and in fairly poor shape. He needs medical care to get him back on the road but most important - he needs a forever home and that is the hardest thing to find. Let's keep trying. Need an angel.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> My neighbor was able to go and check on him in Baldwin this evening. The shelter has adjusted his age - it was 8 and now he's listed as 12. Neighbor said he is really skinny, shaking and scared and in fairly poor shape. He needs medical care to get him back on the road but most important - he needs a forever home and that is the hardest thing to find. Let's keep trying. Need an angel.


I wish I could take him,I like those oldsters too..
If you can post a direct link,it might help someone find him faster. I tried looking and had to wade through lots of sad doggies,it broke my heart to se them,I want to save them all..:smcry:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*bump for this fluff!!!! Deb where are you we consider you the angel to all dogs*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*does anyone know if this fluff was rescued????*


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I am still working on a solution for the little guy. He is 12. I need to find a home that would be willing to let him live out his years. It's not easy. I'm trying my best. He would be with me if I didn't have 7 that are way over the hill. If I was able to get him inter state through a group like Best Friends - would anybody step up to take him then?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

smlcm said:


> I am still working on a solution for the little guy. He is 12. I need to find a home that would be willing to let him live out his years. It's not easy. I'm trying my best. He would be with me if I didn't have 7 that are way over the hill. If I was able to get him inter state through a group like Best Friends - would anybody step up to take him then?


Oh Browyne, bless your heart and his. I am still passing the word. God love him and you.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am praying this precious fluff finds his furever home soon! Thank you Bron for being his advocate. I wish there was something I could do to get him out of there. I have emailed some people I know if that area. PRAYING!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Does this little guy still need a home? How far would they be willing to transport?


----------

